# Formula E Racecar Series



## TransformerRobot (May 20, 2014)

Just heard about this in an old Popular Science magazine, but didn't think anybody here had said anything about it.

[video=youtube;IptBVdys-mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IptBVdys-mo[/video]

A wholly electric machine that works and feels like a proper F1 car. At first I was worried it wouldn't be exciting, but then I saw it actually drive and I was very impressed.

Well, what are your thoughts on these cars?


----------



## Kalmor (May 20, 2014)

Since F1 cars are already hybrid cars for this season, I wouldn't be surprised if future F1 cars went full electric.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 21, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Since F1 cars are already hybrid cars for this season, I wouldn't be surprised if future F1 cars went full electric.



Yes, but when?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2014)

Fuck electric cars of any kind. I grew up with the smell of exhaust and the roar of an engine, and I will die with it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 21, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Fuck electric cars of any kind. I grew up with the smell of exhaust and the roar of an engine, and I will die with it.



*locks Batty in a room filling up with CO2 from an SUV's pipes*

Have fun.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think FIA would put anything boring up there. Besides, if it's running under the Formula name then the car & engineers cannot disappoint.

Question. Is there any less restrictions on the FE series as opposed to F1?


----------



## OptimusPrimo (Jun 3, 2015)

It would be awesome to see since they would have access to the nearly instant torque of an electric motor!


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> Electric cars are



Expensive, environmentally unfriendly (because battery disposal), ineffective in cold climate, heavier, long refueling



shteev said:


> able to be powered from many renewable sources



Such as hydroelectric power plants and that is all.


----------



## Bodie_Z (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, electric power systems are getting a lot better and they have a lot of room for improvement. Theres a new electric dirtbike company called Alta motors (i know, not completely relevant, but bear with me...). They've developed a bike capable of competing head to head with top of the line ICE bikes. One of the really cool things they can do is change the throttle mapping on the fly. In tight technical sections, they can tone down the power to give a little bit more control and in large open sections, you can push the motor to the max. They certainly aren't the absolute best option right now, but by building high powered, racing electric vehicles, they're making innovations which can prove products designed for the average consumer. Electric power systems have the potential to blow ICE's out of the water, we just need to put in the money and research to get them there. 

Heres a link to their website! I'm not trying to advertise for them or anything, i just think their product is amazingly fast and beautiful 
http://www.altamotors.co/


----------



## Rookridge (Jul 9, 2015)

While it's cool to see invasion such as this it to me would not be the same as is F1 has changed a lot from what it used to be and for me has taken the a lot of the fun out of watching it.


----------

